# My daughter is right handed left eye dominant help!



## 1krr (Jul 30, 2012)

My daughter is 6 years old, I'm looking at getting her into archery. I'm looking at the Mathews genesis minis it goes down to 6lbs and will fit her DL. Problem is I did an eye dominance test and she's left eye dominant. She writes right handed. She has a cheapo stuction cup bow that is right handed, but she can't see what she's doing so she shoots it left handed. She seems ok with both I'm just looking for opinions. Do I let follow her eyes or her hands? I doubt a bow shop is going to hand a LH mini in stock to shoot. Also what type of rest/sights can I equip this bow with? Do I have any other options for her size? DL is 17" she's around 40 lbs


----------



## TundraG8 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have 2 girls that shoot, they are both right handed and left eye dominate. I started them off with left handed bows with no problems. They have to learn the mechanics either way so I think it's best to shoot with your dominant eye. At this point I don't think they could shoot right handed....


----------



## buckshot97 (Jul 19, 2012)

if she already shoots left handed then get her a left handed bow I dont know about the genisis minis.


----------



## TundraG8 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, I also started my 6 year old off with a mission menace. Draw goes down to 17 inches I think and you can get the lbs down really low... Had no problems. Plus the bow grows with them. We have a craze also but that draw only goes down to 17 inches.


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

My cousin (now adult) is right handed left eye. She learned to shoot guns LH as a kid and is pretty damn good 

This year just got in to Archery and from what my uncle as telling me she is having no issues other then light draw weight


----------



## TundraG8 (Jan 23, 2011)

Correction, craze goes down to 19 inch, menace 17


----------



## 1krr (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys I'm going to check out the mission line now. I'm actually left handed so it makes it easier for me to teach mechanics if I go that route. In reality I think she will have to shoot guns left handed as well. Might as well start young!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

tell her to shoot with both eyes open i tryed that an it worked great


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I have the same issue and wish I had started out shooting lefty. I made the switch quite successfully though after shooting righty for over 10 years. Start them correctly (i.e. shooting left-handed).


----------



## c14smalls (Nov 18, 2010)

I am right handed but left eye dominant. Growing up I learned to shoot right handed. A nice lady next door realized I was shooting funny and made me an eye patch to cover my left eye. I used it for about 10 years until I tried out a left handed bow. Now all I shoot is left handed. It takes some getting used to but my accuracy improved and I am more consistent. I have been shooting left handed now for 8 years, started my senior year of high school. It will take some time for them to get it down but it will make a difference down the road. It should be easier with them being young.

B


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS shoot the dominant eye you are. I don't care what hand you are, use the proper eye. Archery is weird enough to learn no matter what hand you are, so it's not a big deal what hand the bow fits in. All that matters is that she can see through it properly, and unless you want to get her an eye patch, the only way she can do that is to shoot left handed. Believe me, I'm in the same boat. Right handed, left eyed. I know some guys who are like this and still shoot right handed, and they struggle with it. It's not worth the fight. Teach her the right way from the beginning.


----------



## bowhuntingPSE (Aug 16, 2012)

this dont really apply to this but i shoot a ton of trap and i have always been kinda left handed! all i ever did left handed is shoot and write but shot archery with right hand, but i switched to right hand and had to cover my left eye? maybe you should try to cover the non dominte eye! its worth a try! helped me in trap. i shoot very good now! my team and i have won the nebraska state shoot!


----------

